# Giant TCR2 - Too much for a newbie?



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a road bike, my first! I am currently riding a K-Mart "mountain" bike, and have been researching road bikes, embarrassing myself with endless questions at loads of bike shops, and getting an idea for a proper road bike fit. There's a reasonably priced used TCR2 that I'm going to check out, but it's a bit more fancy than I was originally planning on going (thinking OCR2, Trek1000, something along those lines...). 

My question is, do you think a TCR2 is too much bike for a beginner?

My concerns (though, admittedly, I don't know if these should even be considerations) are that it has a more "aggressive" geometry, and it's a double crank while most of the newbie bikes seems to have a triple crank. How much do these points matter? What in the heck did I just say anyway? I don't know what any of that really means. What else should I be concerned with regarding a more "fancy" bike than some of the other newbie bikes. 

I know your first question will be: "what are my goals for biking?"
At first, just commuting and recreational weekend rides with friends (mostly also newbies). But I am drawn to cycling and definitely get very competitive in sports. I don't expect to be doing centuries every weekend and forever long races, but I'll definitely check out a sprint triathlon (sticking to a road bike though, since it wouldn't mostly be for tris) and would love to do some longer rides.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

by your last paragraph it is most likely you will not be a noob for long. so why get a noobie bike? there are two schools of thought, buy a lowend bike, fall in love, and have to upgrade, or buy the sweetest bike you can, fall in love and not have to upgrade. 

aggressive geometry = imo means you will be in a more 'race'like position, you might try sprint triathlons, so it's a good thing.
double crank vs triple crank = theres a lot of threads on this, but basically the third crank is a granny gear, if you're pretty much in a good shape with no large hills to do, you won't need the granny gear. 

of course, you need to check out the parts on this used bike, make sure everything is good, and make sure you FIT the bike (search the topic). 

bottomline, you can never have too much bike if you're serious about the sport. you'll grow into it.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Unlike skis where "too much" can really make you actually struggle more, there's no such thing as "too much bike." And the TCR, despite being marketing as "racing geometry" compared to the more "relaxed" OCR, can be set up however you want (assuming that you are on the right size). You'll be able to get the bars where you want 'em and you'll get good bang for the buck. Never fear!


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

Super. Thanks for the replies. I'll see how that TCR fits this weekend. I'm glad to hear it won't be completely taboo for me to raise the bars if necessary while I get used to hanging upside-down on a road bike! I'm so excited to start cycling!!!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep us posted! It's a nice bike.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

*Got it *

The TCR2 feels great! I really liked the fit of the OCR1 I checked out before, but this used TCR2 was even better. Now for some proper shoes and I'll be off!


----------



## underrated (Aug 15, 2006)

*Go For It*

If you under buy it would be a bigger mistake than to over buy. In reality buy what you love to ride, that is what this sport is all about. If you hate riding it in a year or so you can always give it to me,,,


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Where are the pics?

The TCR2 is a solid bike that should keep you happy well past your learning stage.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

sheilster said:


> The TCR2 feels great! I really liked the fit of the OCR1 I checked out before, but this used TCR2 was even better. Now for some proper shoes and I'll be off!


You're in the exact same spot I was... Looking at a lower end bike and found a used TCR2 you liked better. I love mine, but I haven't really ridden any other bikes in its category.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pictures!!! c'mon... we need pictures... have fun with it.. ride more.. you'll get used to the 'agressive' geometry in time... and lastly.. pictures!!!!!! 

ride safe dude


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

The TCR is a great bike. I've had two Giant TCRs - two of the best bikes I've ever owned, a solid bike. Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a TCR C1. It is a great bike for the money, light, stiff, good components, and I love compact frames. Eurosobs may scoff but who cares?

Do not get an OCR. They are for people with bad backs. Triple chains rings are for middle aged guys, who ride with toes clips, and mirrors.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

I actually haven't taken any photos of it. But it's pretty! I've bought my first pair of road shoes. They aren't uncomfortable like I'd imagined, but the clipless pedals are scarier than I imagined. So far, I've only fallen in the garage. I was leaning against the wall, but managed to fall the other direction. Awesome! At this point, I'm still afraid of clipless pedals and am still commuting with my Kmart bike. I'll slowly, slowly get there...but I'm stil excited. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Pretty??? Show us the photos!!!!! Or I'll go over and take pics for you!! Haha... Clipless arent a prob.. set em to the lowest tension and practice slowly.. i told myself last time, unclip left, lean left... so u wont make a mistake.. just a tip.. u'll make it eventually... and never not use road shoes/clipless again... haha..

U fell in the other direction? happens man... my first time, i unclipped left.. leaned right... bummer... hit a kerb.. 3 stitches on my rt knee... never made the mistake again...


----------



## mr x (Jul 7, 2006)

the_rydster said:


> Do not get an OCR. They are for people with bad backs. Triple chains rings are for middle aged guys, who ride with toes clips, and mirrors.


Good luck putting a rack on that TCR. Comes in handy for long rides and commuting with heavy gear.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

mr x said:


> Good luck putting a rack on that TCR. Comes in handy for long rides and commuting with heavy gear.


That may be true, but the original poster expressed an interest in getting into tri, which the TCR is probably more suited to than an OCR. Despite the commuting difficulties, the "aggressive" TCR is probably the better bike.


----------



## mr x (Jul 7, 2006)

I think at the beginner level, there is little to be gained by the TCR over the OCR. What you are doing for the most part is limiting your options and spending more money. If you want to do long rides and commute as well as attempt tri, a better compromise for a beginner is the OCR I think.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

*Clipless pedals...*

Depending on what type of clipless you are running, you should be able to loosen them. SPDs have a couple of allen nuts on each pedal that allow you to adjust tension. You should see +/- direction on them. SPD-Rs, of which I just started using also can be adjusted but in my opinion, not nearly as much as the reg SPDs. I don't know about the adjustability of other types.

Falling due to failing to unclip is not fun. Practice in your yard. Will be 2nd nature soon. Good luck.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

mr x said:


> Good luck putting a rack on that TCR. Comes in handy for long rides and commuting with heavy gear.


U will be complaining there is no room for a dynamo next!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*It*



sheilster said:


> I actually haven't taken any photos of it. But it's pretty! I've bought my first pair of road shoes. They aren't uncomfortable like I'd imagined, but the clipless pedals are scarier than I imagined. So far, I've only fallen in the garage. I was leaning against the wall, but managed to fall the other direction. Awesome! At this point, I'm still afraid of clipless pedals and am still commuting with my Kmart bike. I'll slowly, slowly get there...but I'm stil excited. Thanks for your responses!




happens, and even after you ride for awhile, it can still happen. I came up to an intersection not long ago, and unclipped my left foot as I always do and was ready to set my left foot down, when a huge gust of wind came out of nowhere and blew me over, landing on my right side......pretty embarassing...But they function SO much better than clips...


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Buy a better bike than you think you need. I started riding in March and bought a Trek 1200 (entry level roadie). I just sold it for a Trek 5000. Go for the TCR!!!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

mr x said:


> I think at the beginner level, there is little to be gained by the TCR over the OCR. What you are doing for the most part is limiting your options and spending more money. If you want to do long rides and commute as well as attempt tri, a better compromise for a beginner is the OCR I think.


If the original poster bought the TCR used, might that offset the price concern? That's what happened to me. I got my TCR for four hundred dollars off list, so it was cheaper than an OCR with similar components. However, I don't know about communting, as I use my TCR exclusively for "riding" in the sense that I ride it purely for the pleasure of the ride, not for any particular purpose.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Soonerinfrisco said:


> Falling due to failing to unclip is not fun. Practice in your yard. Will be 2nd nature soon. Good luck.
> :thumbsup:


However, falling due to unintentional clipout is even less fun, because you're at high speed. I haven't fallen due to accidental clipout yet, but I did accidentally clip out on a climb, which wasn't that fun. I tightened up my pedals just a little bit, and I haven't had any accidental clipouts since (about three months or so).


----------



## mr x (Jul 7, 2006)

real stonie said:


> Buy a better bike than you think you need. I started riding in March and bought a Trek 1200 (entry level roadie). I just sold it for a Trek 5000. Go for the TCR!!!


I guess the question is, what is 'better'? Unless you have an unlimited budget to buy a new bike for every different way you ride, or you only ride in a very narrow range, you have to compromise when buying a bike. And better is not always going to be defined by a higher price. Kinda like buying shoes too big for you because your feet may grow. A bike that is going to be used for a range of riding requires a range of options and compromises.

In this case, if the guy decides for the longer rides and commutes a rack would be useful, the OCR would have been a 'better' choice. The other 'advanced' features of the TCR over the OCR are marginal for a beginner.


----------



## sheilster (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I actually already bought the TCR2, but your comments make sense. I suppose I don't/won't know what's best for me and my needs until I get more into this. For instance, I haven't been commuting with it, but with the Kmart bike. I don't know now if I'll switch to the "real" bike for my short commute. The TCR appealed to me more than the OCR because of the fit. Also, it's what was available to me used. So for this one case, the OCR would have been more expensive for me. Those were the only factors I really was able to use since I'm inexperienced. 

By the way, never call someone a "guy" when you don't know their sex. Get used to making your comments genderless and you won't blunder in your professional life where an insulting assumption could cost you. 





mr x said:


> I guess the question is, what is 'better'? Unless you have an unlimited budget to buy a new bike for every different way you ride, or you only ride in a very narrow range, you have to compromise when buying a bike. And better is not always going to be defined by a higher price. Kinda like buying shoes too big for you because your feet may grow. A bike that is going to be used for a range of riding requires a range of options and compromises.
> 
> In this case, if the guy decides for the longer rides and commutes a rack would be useful, the OCR would have been a 'better' choice. The other 'advanced' features of the TCR over the OCR are marginal for a beginner.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

sheilster said:


> By the way, never call someone a "guy" when you don't know their sex. Get used to making your comments genderless and you won't blunder in your professional life where an insulting assumption could cost you.



Ha! Very good advice. One great thing about bicycling, gender doesn't seem to incure any advantages or disadvantages. Although it definitely seems that the ladies have more natural spinning form.

Enjoy your bike, it's addicting!


----------

